# Rear Bulbs



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

*So my inspection is coming up so I figured I would check out my bulbs in the rear tail lights. I discovered that my right side bulbs are bright and the left side bulbs are not bright at all. What would cause this? There seems to be something up on the left side.*


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

most likely a poor ground connection. check wiring.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

also make sure that the socket is not corroded..check when you hit the brakes does the bright side get even brighter or does it stay the same?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

The brake light bulbs in the rear of the altima / bluebird are dual filament. All you will need to do is take the bulb out, rotate it 180 degrees and re-fit the bulb.
At the moment, it sounds like your brake light circuit is connected to the low wattage filament in the globe, making it look duller han it should be.


----------



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

*Still nothing...*

Not corroded, I bought new bulbs and still same problem. Does anyone know where I can check the ground wire at (location wise on the vehicle). I even noticed the lights below my front headlights are now also out.


----------



## ale (Feb 14, 2006)

Is it even possible to put those double filament bulbs in backwards? I thought the two different height metal protrusions on the bulb base forced the bulb to go only one way?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

ale said:


> Is it even possible to put those double filament bulbs in backwards? I thought the two different height metal protrusions on the bulb base forced the bulb to go only one way?


True, but it all depends on whether the person installing the bulb knows this. If you force the bulb in there i'm sure it would fit the wrong way round.


----------

